# new pics



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

just a couple of new pics.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/album.php?albumid=99&pictureid=706
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/album.php?albumid=99&pictureid=708http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/album.php?albumid=99&pictureid=706
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/album.php?albumid=99&pictureid=707


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks good, i like that white letter


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^ What he said!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Lookin BRUTE:rockn:


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

y didnt you use a micron 3 or 4 instead of the digatron


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I just had the digitron left over from the old days.


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

Did you race karts??


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

yeah for about five years and loved every minute of it.


----------

